# NSW Commercial Trade of Reptiles in Pet Shops



## DEC (Mar 26, 2013)

Commercial Trade of Reptiles in Pet Shops

The Office of Environment and Heritage (OEH) is pleased to announce the commencement of a new policy that permits the sale of some reptile species in pet shops. This initiative will make it easier for people to enjoy having easy to care for turtles, lizards and snakes as pets.

Prospective pet shop owners will first need to apply for a Fauna Dealer licence. Further information about what species are available to be commercially traded and what requirements applicants will need to provide is available on our website Office of Environment and Heritage - NSW (go to the Wildlife Licensing page).

OEH is also releasing a Code of Practice for the Private Keeping of Reptiles. The Code will apply to everyone who keeps reptiles and has been designed to ensure the welfare of animals kept in captivity. A copy of the Code is also available on our website.

The Code includes standards for the type and size of enclosures in which reptiles are to be housed. These standards will be phased in over the course of the next twelve months (March 2014) at which time they will become mandatory.

All Animal Keepers Licence holders are also reminded to lodge your books from April 1 2013. The electronic fauna record book DECCW | NPWS Native Animal Keeper Electronic Record Keeping System will continue to accept lodgements until May 31 2013.

OEH has also recently made the application of Companion Animal Licences available online via the Government Licensing Website Government Licensing Service | Government services, simplified


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for posting this DEC...

I like this part from the Fauna Dealer license application.

* Animal welfare conditions​*[FONT=Arial,Arial][FONT=Arial,Arial]8. All reptiles held under this licence must be kept in the care of a person who can demonstrate that they have at least three years relevant experience. This means:​

for dragons, experience with the species or a member of the same Genus 
for skinks, experience with the species or a member of the same Genus 
for geckos, experience with the species or a member of the same Family 
for pythons, experience with the species or a member of the same Genus 
for turtles, experience with the species or a member of the same Family. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## FAY (Mar 26, 2013)

bump...Please take note of this.

All Animal Keepers Licence holders are also reminded to lodge your books from April 1 2013. The electronic fauna record book DECCW | NPWS Native Animal Keeper Electronic Record Keeping System will continue to accept lodgements until May 31 2013.

OEH has also recently made the application of Companion Animal Licences available online via the Government Licensing Website Government Licensing Service | Government services, simplified


----------



## cagey (Mar 26, 2013)

I find this section somewhat disturbing in its content............... _4.3.1.5 An enclosure housing two snakes must be at least 50% larger than the minimum enclosure size (see 5.3.1.2, 5.3.1.3 and Table 2). The enclosure size must be increased by at least 20% for each additional snake above two (e.g. an enclosure housing three snakes must be at least 70% larger than the minimum enclosure size). If different species are housed together, the calculation must be based on the minimum enclosure size for the largest species._


----------

